# New Store Ownership - Facebook giveaway!



## meggels (May 30, 2010)

My mom and I now own the pet store that I have been working at for a few years. I wanted to share the Facebook page, as we will be doing occassional in store & online giveaways! We just announced our first one on Facebook, so please feel free to head on over and like the page, which will enter you into the Facebook contest!

https://www.facebook.com/ctboneappetite


----------



## NutroGeoff (May 15, 2013)

Oh wow that's really cool! Thanks for the share!


----------



## Shamrockmommy (Sep 10, 2009)

Congratulations, meggels!  I'll check out your FB page!


----------



## MollyWoppy (Mar 19, 2010)

So, so proud of you Meg. If I'm ever up that way I'll be checking your shop out! I'm so happy for you.


----------



## NutroGeoff (May 15, 2013)

I doubt I'll ever be around that area but if I am I'd definitely stop in too.


----------



## InkedMarie (Sep 9, 2011)

So happy for you!


----------



## doggiedad (Jan 23, 2011)

Congrats! i want to buy something. where are you located?


----------



## meggels (May 30, 2010)

We are in Watertown, CT.

Don't forget though, we will be doing online giveaways too!


----------



## meggels (May 30, 2010)

We are in Watertown, CT.

Don't forget though, we will be doing online giveaways too!


----------



## doggiedad (Jan 23, 2011)

if you send me something by ship it's cargo and if it's by land it's a shipment.


----------



## NutroGeoff (May 15, 2013)

meggels said:


> We are in Watertown, CT.
> 
> Don't forget though, we will be doing online giveaways too!


Ooh I'll keep an eye out for those!


----------



## doggiedad (Jan 23, 2011)

the Dogswell treats. you say they're made in the USA but where are they sourced? they're chicken treats are made in China,
(the last time i checked).


----------



## meggels (May 30, 2010)

They have a "Made in the USA" line that they unveiled after a lot of the backlash from the products that were made in China.

Jerky Strips

http://www.dogswell.com/JerkyUSARecipes


Surprisingly, it has tanked in the store, so I want to get rid of it. 

But we still have several customers that are loyal purchasers of the original products.


----------

